# Web Start funktioniert aus Dos Shell aber nicht aus Browser



## Guest (22. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte dringend hilfe. Meine Applikation lässt sich aus der Dos Command Shell starten und funktionert einwandfrei. Wenn ich die Applikation aus dem Browser (Internet Explorer oder FMozilla Firefox) starte bekomm ich immer eine Fehlermeldung. Gibt es Einstellungen die für die Browser unterschiedlich sind zur Dos Command Shell? Fehlermeldung lautet "Undefined Command"

Danke für eure rasche hilfe.


----------



## AlArenal (22. Dez 2006)

Können wir was gewinnen, wenn wir erraten was genau du da tust, oder legst du uns die Infos untern Weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Gast (22. Dez 2006)

Ich möchte ein .jnlp file mit javaws starten. dies funktioniert aus dos shell einwandfrei. wenn ich mit der url das .jnlp file im browser (IE) aufrufen möchte funktioniert dies nicht. wo gibt es hier unterschiede zwischen aufruf im dos command und dem aufruf im browser


----------



## AlArenal (22. Dez 2006)

Wie sieht dein Shell-Aufruf aus?
Wie sieht der Aufruf im Browser aus?
Wie sieht das JNLP-File aus?
Wo liegt das JNLP-File?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2006)

Sind das die berühmten 'W's im Falle eines Notfalls?   
Was war nochmal die letzte? Ach ja!
'Warten auf Rückfragen'


----------

